# Was ist Sinn und Zweck dieser Schaltung ?



## SPS-Fuzzi (15 April 2013)

Hallo !

wir haben folgenden Schaltplan einer alten Zustellmaschine hier:




Das ist nur ein (abgezeichneter) Auszug, S5 steht hier für eine ganze Reihe verschiedenster End- und Betätigungsschalter. Was mich interessiert, ist was für einen Sinn und Zweck der Widerstand parallel zum Öffnerkontakt des Schützes K7 hat. K7 schaltet einen Motor (0,5kW) im Taktbetrieb, ca. 0,5sec lang, alle 2-3sec.
Könnte mir höchstens vorstellen, dass es eine Art Haltestromreduzierung des Schützes K7 sein soll, nachdem der Schütz angezogen hat und den Öffner geöffnet hat. 

Jemand eine Idee?

Gruß, SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## winnman (15 April 2013)

Da gehts wohl darum, im Einschaltmoment einen höheren Strom zu ziehen und wenn der Schütz / Magnet seine Betriebstellung hat über den Widerstand nur mehr einen geringeren Haltestrom zu ziehen.

Wird bei größeren Schützen gerne so gemacht.

Durch den geringeren Haltestrom wird die Verlustleistung minimiert, die Spule ist meist so ausgelegt, dass bei Betriebspannung keine 100% ED erreicht werden. (= für kleinere Spannung ausgelegt)

Damit der Schütz/Magnet sauber anzieht benötigt er einen höheren Strom!

Der Widerstand verhindert das Durchbrennen der Spule im Dauerbetrieb.


----------



## mariob (16 April 2013)

Hallo,
ergänzend zum winman ist noch zu sagen das das ganze sehr gern in Gleichstromsystemen zur Anwendung kam, hier ist die Differenz zwischen Anzugs und Halteleistung besonders groß.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## IBFS (16 April 2013)

.. und das Relais wird im Dauerbetrieb nicht mehr so warm - Einen Widerstand kann man besser kühlen.


----------



## bimbo (17 April 2013)

Und die Gesamtleistung Widerstand+Schütz ist auch kleiner.


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (18 April 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten, diese stimmen mit meiner Vermutung überein. 

Was mich nur verwundert, ist dass es sich hier mit 0,5kW nicht gerade um einen Leistungsschütz handelt und ausserdem nur Taktbetrieb mit kurzen Einschaltzeiten. Egal, hauptsache Sinn und Zweck verstanden. 

Danke, Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## bimbo (18 April 2013)

Zitat von meinem Elektroplaner: "Schau das mach ich immer so!"


----------



## S5-Bastler (18 April 2013)

Da das Schütz hier ja immer nur recht kurz anzieht soll, könnte da nicht der reduzierte Spulenstrom und damit ja auch der weniger magnetesierte Spulenkern dafür sorgen das das Schütz schneller wieder abfällt?


----------



## bimbo (18 April 2013)

Das k**** **** **, ganz zum Schluss kommt einer mit einem schlauen Spruch daher!  Grrrrrrr

Und hat auch noch absolut Recht!!!!!!!   :shock:


----------



## KingHelmer (18 April 2013)

Vieleicht soll der Widerstand auch einen Varistor darstellen, der nur Falsch gezeichnet ist, und soll entsprechend die Fehlerströme "kurzschließen".
So würde das abfallen und anziehen keine Rückwirkungen auf den Steuerstromkreis haben


----------



## M-Ott (18 April 2013)

@KingHelmer
Dann aber nicht an der Stelle.


----------



## marlob (18 April 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Vieleicht soll der Widerstand auch einen Varistor darstellen, der nur Falsch gezeichnet ist, und soll entsprechend die Fehlerströme "kurzschließen".
> So würde das abfallen und anziehen keine Rückwirkungen auf den Steuerstromkreis haben



Einen Varistor würde ich eher parallel zur Spule anschliessen


----------



## KingHelmer (18 April 2013)

> Einen Varistor würde ich eher parallel zur Spule anschliessen



Upps, ich dachte das wäre er, ich hab das Bild nicht genau angeschaut


----------



## riesermauf (19 April 2013)

Hallo
ich kenne diese Schaltung nur in Verbindung mit einem Schliesserkontakt und der
Widerstand wurde bei uns "Verzögerungswürstl" genannt, da gab es verschiedene
Zeitbereiche (z.B. 0,5 Sekunden usw.), mit dem Öffner könnte es eine Abfallverzögerung sein.


----------



## Crack123 (20 April 2013)

Hallo!

Die Schaltung im Ersten Post benutzen wir wie schonmal erwähnt wurde bei großen Leistungsschützen (Barrenschütz von  Telemechanique usw. ) , diese haben eine Schaltleistung von 3000A 3 Phasig  bei 1000V, 
Spule wird mit 230V zum anziehen gebracht und danach über den Widerstand auf etwa 100 V DC gehalten als Haltespannung um die Verlustleistung zu reduzieren!


lg


----------



## Crack123 (17 August 2014)

Hallo!

so sieht so ein Barrenschütz aus falls es jemand Interessiert,

1000V 800A Schaltleistung ( Schütz wird etwa 20-40 Jahre alt sein ist nicht genau ersichtlich ) , eventuell fällt jemand der Fehler auf !  



 

Größenvergleich normale Red  Bull Dose 



 


Zerlegte Schaltkulisse wegen Umbau auf 2ten Schütz




 





 

Links Normalzustand, Mitte naja Nicht so ganz *G*, Rechts demontiert.


mfg


----------

